

You can now annotate images, Word documents online with Kivo - pea
http://blog.kivo.com/kivo-adds-support-for-images-word-documents/

======
pea
Hey guys, we're around to answer and questions about the product, so just ping
us here or help@kivo.com. Cheers!

